# Timex mod 40 battery?



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Sorting through some old boxes, I found an old 1970ish Timex "Mickey Mouse" that I'd forgotten I had. Now, I vaguely remember taking out the battery, but don't remember why.

Maybe I was going to re-new it. Not being into watches at the time, I didn't make a note of the size or which way up it goes.

It's the Timex model 40 (I now know). Can anyone help please?

Thanks for any help/advice.

Rob....


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Just had a little search and came across this

http://brassgoggles.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=41534.0

may be of some use to you .. good luck :thumbsup:

oh and this as well but it does not state which battery I dont think

http://static.miklos.ca/docs/TIMEX_movement_40.pdf


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

jsud2002 said:


> Just had a little search and came across this
> 
> http://brassgoggles.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=41534.0
> 
> ...


 Thanks for that but I think I may have found it from an old thread on here. Timex manuals download from Roy. Looks like a Timex A which equals a 303/RW34/SR44SW.


----------

